# New Additions



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

My family have been a little stuck as to what to get me for Christmas, so when out Christmas shopping with my mum last month, she bought me some mice from a pet shop who are supplied by local breeders for all their animals  So there were 7 new additions. I didn't add piccies before now because 2 of the girls were a little poorly on getting home and I was worried they wouldn't make it (one had been badly bullied by the other girls she was with and had an eye infection and a respiratory infection, and her older sister had a respiratory infection as well.) Now, with the number of mice I have, I wouldn't have thought anyone would have been too happy at more, let alone my mum buying me 7 girlies  But, my sister bought me 3 beautiful little girls from a local pet shop (again breeding their own, I always check and all very well looked after.) But being a mousie addict, we didn't stop there. I had been on Gumtree. I had been worrying about going for a medical assessment so was trying to find something else to worry about instead. And I did. I found an advert for mice which stated "Free to good home - right, I have tried selling these for £20 for the lot, then £2 each, then £10 for the lot. No one is interested. I need the space ASAP and just want them gone. If you want them come and take them." Which as far as I was concerned was basically like saying "do whatever you want I don't care as long as they are gone" so I got in touch, to find that there were 6 boys - 5 baby boys of 6 weeks and dad - and a girl (mum to the young boys.) Of course, the mum was pregnant again to one of her sons  I couldn't take the mother, I feel really guilty but i couldn't find space for a whole litter of mice which could end up being all males  I still feel really guilty about it, but I brought home dad and his sons  So, without further ado, allow me to share some photos of the newest members of my mouse sized family 

Pixie - this is the little bullied girl. She was covered in scratches, has less than half a tail and was very small. Her eye is still a little bloody (because she keeps scratching off the medicine  but almost healed) and she is still sniffling but she has doubled in size since being here 








Here she is when i first got her - you can see a difference in coat condition and size 









Angelina - Pixie's sister. She is so much like my dear Daisy. She is rather shy but is coming around.









Clover - mega shy! She hardly comes out, but loves the flying saucer when she thinks no one is around to see her.









Spookie - lives with the following 3. Very confident, a bit of a bully (attacked Pixie several times in the first night being home so I put her with her more confident sisters to give the smaller three a chance to come around) and very adventurous! She escaped by pushing the water bottle out of the bin cage and went for a wander - I found her stuck in a box of books only because she decided to chew her way out :scared:








Next to Spookie is Fizzy. Fizzy has been struggling with a respiratory infection so is still on synolux. She is a very relaxed mousie, lets everyone else wander over her, takes things in her stride. Piccie of her on her own:









Tizzy - lives for the flying saucer! Doesn't matter when you go to see them, she's in it!









Izzy - thinks she is Tizzy's shadow!









The boys:
Percy. Dad to the boys below. Complete nutcase. Is living in a rody just now and seems to think it is mousie heaven compared to the plastic shoe box he was living in (not kidding, he was in a hard plastic shoe box.) Although he seems to dislike the cage floor - he jumps from one toy box to the other and won't stand on the floor of his cage :lol: Age unknown, satin coat.









Chess - 7 weeks old when this photo was taken. The brothers are very confident and will come running for a cuddle as soon as their cage door is opened. They all love their wheel but spend most of their time sleeping just now - apparently a good diet and a wheel to play on has made them really sleepy :lol:









Checkers - satin coat 









Ace - black fox (dilute) with satin coat. Loves to cuddle into my neck 









(Photos of the other two brothers Domino and Kerplunk are still to follow. They won't sit still :lol

Ivy - confident baby mousie  Likes to get into trouble and make a mess by throwing her bedding around much to her sisters' disgust!









Holly - baby sister to Ivy and the runt of the group. She's around half the size of her sisters. Rather timid but likes to help her sister Ivy get in trouble and shares her krispies with her.








Their sister Mistletoe is too scared to stay out when anyone is around so I don't have any pictures of her yet 

I am planning to get the young boys neutered by my vet as soon as possible after Christmas. I just hope it all works out as I've never had any of my mice operated on - the vet has neutered mice before but it doesn't stop me being a very worried mousie mum!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah they are gorgeous love their markings.. I am so very jealous.. hope you have fun with them all.

How many do you have now then?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am in love with Fizzy, Izzy, Ace and Ivy :001_wub: but all extremely gorgeous Mice!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Ah they are gorgeous love their markings.. I am so very jealous.. hope you have fun with them all.
> 
> How many do you have now then?


Umm....do you really want to know? I made the mistake of mentioning to my family the other night. They were a little shocked but said "it doesn't look like you have that many" 

I have...52 



Acacia86 said:


> I am in love with Fizzy, Izzy, Ace and Ivy :001_wub: but all extremely gorgeous Mice!!


Ace is a cheeky so and so  They are all little beautiful mousies  Thankies!!

Managed to get a few piccies of Domino and Mistletoe just now, so just Kerplunk to catch :thumbup:

Mistletoe (excuse the quality ) They are in a duna just now until they grow a little more and will then be introduced to the bigger, older girls.









Domino


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They really are a beautiful bunch... And 52.. yikes do you have any room for yourself...:lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> They really are a beautiful bunch... And 52.. yikes do you have any room for yourself...:lol:


No, the cat claimed the bed so i have to sleep standing up in the corner of my room  :lol:


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Umm....do you really want to know? I made the mistake of mentioning to my family the other night. They were a little shocked but said "it doesn't look like you have that many"
> 
> *I have...52*


My idea of heaven! :001_wub:



zany_toon said:


> No, the cat claimed the bed so i have to sleep standing up in the corner of my room  :lol:


Sounds like my house! :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I want mice now!!:001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

dee o gee said:


> My idea of heaven! :001_wub:


It's both my and my cat's idea of heaven too :lol: Theo loves mousie vision, and with 22 cages in my bedroom it's wall to wall mousie vision :lol:



Petitepuppet said:


> I want mice now!!:001_wub:


You should get some!! I love them to bits, and they love their cuddles


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Kerplunk - so called because he climbs to the roof of his cage and drops, making a lovely "thunk" sound when doing so :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh he's lovely:001_wub:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

ZANY!! I love them all! They're gorgeous!  I'm sooo jealous, I really want more mice, but not quite 52


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well ya kept that one quiet ya bugger 

They are beautiful :001_wub:

i am going to come steal them...


----------



## thatspicegirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Omg all the mice in this thread are adooorable :001_wub: :001_wub:. I just wanna hold them all and have 'em all crawl all over me... and 52?? Wow! Your hands must be full - literally - with mice! 

Makes me unable to wait until I can get some mice again! :w00t:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> ZANY!! I love them all! They're gorgeous!  I'm sooo jealous, I really want more mice, but not quite 52


You just don't know what you are missing :lol:



srhdufe said:


> Well ya kept that one quiet ya bugger
> 
> They are beautiful :001_wub:
> 
> i am going to come steal them...


Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And what are you doing with my Dean?!?! Isn't this my week :arf::thumbup::lol:



thatspicegirl said:


> Omg all the mice in this thread are adooorable :001_wub: :001_wub:. I just wanna hold them all and have 'em all crawl all over me... and 52?? Wow! Your hands must be full - literally - with mice!
> 
> Makes me unable to wait until I can get some mice again! :w00t:


Yep, my hands are kept pretty full, although that is in part due to the fact that they love cuddles and as soon as i stick my hand into a cage it comes out covered in mice :lol: It's the human and mouse equivalent of a bear with a stick of ants :lol: You need to get mice  Not enough people have them and I love mine to bits.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwww they are all so gorgeous and squishy looking  I cant believe you have 52 though!! :scared: where do you keep them all? :lol:

My hubby moans about my *5* hamsters living in my utility room, i dunno what he'd say if he came home one day to "a few" little meeces!


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I told my family about you. They all still think I'm mad and I've got too many rodents :lol:

Cute mice :001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I never saw this thread,course I forgive you since I got a sneak preview of the piccies, and yes you are entirely right it was your week to have Dean, I was supposed to have Cas and it was Sarahs week for Sam, whats the point of having a rota system if certain people try to hog all the boys.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> And what are you doing with my Dean?!?! Isn't this my week :arf::thumbup::lol:


No idea what your talking about :aureola: 
He's all mine!!!!!!!!



thedogsmother said:


> yes you are entirely right it was your week to have Dean, I was supposed to have Cas and it was Sarahs week for Sam, whats the point of having a rota system if certain people try to hog all the boys.


Shhhh rrr:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh my.... 52 ? 

So... *whispers* 
when are you planning to take over the world with your mouse army ??? 
Just so's I can be prepared !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thatspicegirl (Dec 30, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Yep, my hands are kept pretty full, although that is in part due to the fact that they love cuddles and as soon as i stick my hand into a cage it comes out covered in mice :lol: It's the human and mouse equivalent of a bear with a stick of ants :lol: You need to get mice  Not enough people have them and I love mine to bits.


Hahah aw that's so adorable! I love when the little rodent critters love cuddles like that :001_wub:. 
Yesss, for my birthday I told my girlfriend I wanna get a bunch of little mice, so in about 2 weeks I'll have some little mice for myself - I always loved having them, I think they're great and so friendly - not to mention completely freakin adorable.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Awwwwww they are all so gorgeous and squishy looking  I cant believe you have 52 though!! :scared: where do you keep them all? :lol:
> 
> My hubby moans about my *5* hamsters living in my utility room, i dunno what he'd say if he came home one day to "a few" little meeces!


In my bedroom - they cover the walls, the cat has the bed and i sleep in the door frame 



Lady Sol said:


> I told my family about you. They all still think I'm mad and I've got too many rodents :lol:
> 
> Cute mice :001_wub:


You clearly haven't mastered the "what new one? That one has always been there!" lie 



Myth said:


> Oh my.... 52 ?
> 
> So... *whispers*
> when are you planning to take over the world with your mouse army ???
> ...


20/12/2012 is the deadline - need to do it before the end of the world :lol:



thatspicegirl said:


> Hahah aw that's so adorable! I love when the little rodent critters love cuddles like that :001_wub:.
> Yesss, for my birthday I told my girlfriend I wanna get a bunch of little mice, so in about 2 weeks I'll have some little mice for myself - I always loved having them, I think they're great and so friendly - not to mention completely freakin adorable.


 Piccies when you get them!!!


----------

